
Ask HN: Third party software to combine fitness tracking data - CtrlAltEngage
Does anyone have any recommendations for third party software where I could combine data from things like Garmin Connect and MyFitnessPal? I&#x27;m looking for something that will give me better&#x2F;more configurable ways to view data and maybe even something that offers some data analysis.<p>An example that isn&#x27;t quite what I&#x27;m looking for is Runalyze. Runalyze lets you import Garmin or Polar (etc) data and offers a lot of extra analysis, e.g. TRIMP and fatigue. The problem is, as the name suggests, it is <i>heavily</i> focused on running and doesn&#x27;t support other activities as well. It also doesn&#x27;t have anything for calorie tracking.
======
jbj
3+ years user of runalyze: Very happy with the integration of third party foot
pods from runscribe.

------
mipapo
Not true, we support several sport types and you can create any sport type you
like. If you would tell me what's missing I would understand why you are
saying it's only for running

~~~
CtrlAltEngage
Hi there, I take it you own/work for runalyze? I'm not saying it's only for
running, just that it's aimed primarily at running. I can take some time to
give some more detailed feedback if you're interested? Overall I do think
Runalyze is really interesting and offers some great analysis

~~~
mipapo
Primarily running is correct, although we try to make the focus more to the
triathlon sport types. Yes, Hannes and me are working on RUNALYZE (still a
side project - so we don't earn money with it yet). I'm always happy to hear
feedback (so not just new feature wishes, but feedback to the current existing
version). You can always write a mail to michael@runalyze.com :)

